# FreeBSD 8.0 Reboot Issue



## bpappan (Jan 16, 2010)

Once I reboot or issue reboot command the screen goes blank and there is an indefinite wait ...till I manually press the reset button. What should I do..

Anyone Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 16, 2010)

Broken BIOS?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 16, 2010)

ACPI errors anywhere?


----------



## bpappan (Jan 18, 2010)

DutchDaemon

How do I find ACPI errors?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2010)

Probably in /var/run/dmesg.boot ([cmd=]grep -i acpi /var/run/dmesg.boot[/cmd]), or try looking in /var/log/messages after a *short* push of the power button (which should normally trigger a clean shutdown). You can also update your BIOS, which may have an old or incomplete ACPI implementation.


----------



## bpappan (Jan 20, 2010)

DutchDaemon,

If I do update the BIOS would it mess up my other operating systems? I have a multiboot PC.

Thanks,


----------



## Speedy (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not DutchDaemon, can I answer your question?

No, BIOS update will not mess up your other operating systems. 
I do not know about MS Windows, haven't had it since 2003. If you have Windows it may require (or may not) reactivation.


----------



## bpappan (Jan 21, 2010)

Speedy,

Thanks a lot.


----------



## yks (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't you occasionally have an nvidia video card with a version 195.22 driver installed ? If so, then it may be something like I've posted here:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=63467#post63467


----------



## Speedy (Jan 21, 2010)

AFAIK bpappan is having problems with reboot, shutdown works. I know there is a bunch of code in Linux kernel to deal with buggy BIOS'es which won't reboot. OP's BIOS probably has a quirk which is not handled by FreeBSD kernel, thus, upgrading BIOS sounds like good idea.


----------



## bpappan (Jan 29, 2010)

Speedy,

Thanks a million the BIOS upgrade worked. The reboot is working normal


----------



## bpappan (Jan 29, 2010)

DutchDaemon

Thanks a lot. I upgraded the BIOS and now everything's working fine. Thanks once again
I would consider this thread as closed


----------



## joel@ (Jan 29, 2010)

I've marked the thread as solved.


----------

